# LML DPF and Urea Delete



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

It won't be long untill the other tuners follow.


----------



## tailboardtech (Feb 28, 2010)

i was wondering how long it was going to take till someone started making aftermarket stuff for the new emissions trucks


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

tailboardtech;1182739 said:


> i was wondering how long it was going to take till someone started making aftermarket stuff for the new emissions trucks


Spartan has been messing with the 6.7 Fords for some time now. I think they have up to a 275hp tune for them already.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

love the power of them . but why cant thay make it with out black all the time. ya its fun sometimes but what a waste of fuel at 4-5 bucks a gal. 

and fyi who ever did the work overfilled the radiator jug past the full line. :waving:


----------



## tailboardtech (Feb 28, 2010)

Mark13;1182746 said:


> Spartan has been messing with the 6.7 Fords for some time now. I think they have up to a 275hp tune for them already.


oops i guess i missed the boat on that then lol


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Maby its just me but that pipe looked pretty small, I think they learnt from the best LOL, sounds like my truck to the T!


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

F'in SWEEET!! My next truck for sure. Heated steering wheel and rollin coal.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I would want to delete that crap if i got one myself which i would love to do but i can't imagine how much that would all cost. I still would want it though!

On another note, its sad to say but that truck didn't sound like a diesel at all except at idle!  I'm not sure even what it sounded like.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

It sounded like one pissed off airplane lol. I'll take that body and options with a LBZ please


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

WilliamOak;1183142 said:


> . I'll take that body and options with a LBZ please


All day everyday!!


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

different.....


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

dieseld;1183053 said:


> F'in SWEEET!! My next truck for sure. Heated steering wheel and rollin coal.


Gee, what a surprise lol. 



WilliamOak;1183142 said:


> It sounded like one pissed off airplane lol. I'll take that body and options with a LBZ please


I'd give it a run with the LML with all the deletes done and see how it runs. Probably is going to be a good design.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Mark13;1183231 said:


> I'd give it a run with the LML with all the deletes done and see how it runs. Probably is going to be a good design.


It took you long enough to get out of that half ton of yours and now your ready for an LML....getting a little jumpy are we??? JK!  :waving:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Who you trying to fool Dave that's your truck.


----------

